# Breathing Rate Normal?



## AlicjanPip (Jun 19, 2013)

Hello,

I'm curious to know what the normal breathing and heart rate of a 'resting' pigeon is?

Pipi is going through what looks like the 2nd stage of moulting - now starting on his little feathers and wings.
He has been breathing heavier and faster...I counted 39 breaths per minute.
His beak opens and closes slightly. Sometimes there is a tiny crackle pop near his beak, throat area.

Other than this, he is eating well, wanting to bite everyone's hands when put in his cage, interested in bathing and preening, poops are his usual khaki coloured mounds with white caps.

What can this mean? That its the moult that's stressing him out?

And are khaki coloured poops alright? Pip has had these for most of his life. I know people talk the poop is meant to be nutty brown, but his norm, is usually that khaki colour. :/

Thanks


----------



## AlicjanPip (Jun 19, 2013)

Oops, I forgot to ask, whats the best place to feel the heartbeat?


----------



## jay1990 (Aug 13, 2014)

*hi*

Hi there. I'm also very curious as to the pigeons resting heart rate. I found a feral a few hours away from death. He's doing much better now but he has some sort of other infection that I'm trying to diagnose, and an average heart rate would give me a good indication of how he's doing. Alli can find are facts about 600 beats per minute when racing. I can count about 140 when he's resting. I think The best way to take his heart rate is to let him lay on your hand and just feel it through your palm. unless you have a naughty pigeon. In that case I'd say put your ear to his chest.


----------



## navamanas (Mar 17, 2016)

This was posted a long time ago, but for future reference, according to the NORTH AMERICAN VETERINARY CONFERENCE 
VOLUME 20, the normal breathing rates for pigeonsis 25 to 30 breaths per minute. A variance of 1 or 2 breaths more or less (22 or 23; 31 or 32) shouldn't be a concern.


----------

